# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  استشاااااره عاجله جداااااااااا

## مطلع حياة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء انا اريد استشاره عاجله 
انا ام لطفلتين الاولى 9 سنوات والثانيه سنتين اود الانفصال عن والدهم لظروووف قاهره
ولكنه يهددني للضغط علي للبقاء معه بانه سوف تضل البنات لديه
هل لي بمعرفة القانون في ذلك علما باني سعوديه فهل هناك احد لديه علم بالاجرااات المتبعه في موضوع مثل هذا اتمنى ان اجد الرد لديكم

----------


## hamada_monir

ازيك يا مدام انا اسمى محمد وده رقمى 0160301646 ممكن أقدر اساعدك ان شاء الله وربنا يقدم ما فيه الخير

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخت الفاضلة :
بالنسبة لأسباب الطلاق فهى محددة إما أن تكون للضرر أو لعدم الإنفاق ، وهناك أسباب لا يأخذ بها المنظم السعودى كالزواج بأخرى خلافاً للوضع فى مصر ، أما عن الحضانة فهى للأم حتى بلوغ السن وتكون لأم الأم ، وإذا استشعر القاضى بضرر وجود الأطفال مع الأم فمن حقه نقل الحضانة إلى التالى من المستحقين لها.
وكل ذلك مرتبط بظروف طلب حضرتك الانفصال فيجب توضيحها جيداً.وشكرا
دكتور / محمد لطفى - المحامى بالنقض

----------


## أ.د.غنام محمد غنام

شكرا للدكتور محمد لطفي على استجابته الدخول والإدلاء بالاستشارة المطلوبة 
ولتتذكر أنني طلبت منك المرور والمشاركة ، شكرا مني ومن أعضاء المنتدى الكرام

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

أستاذى الفاضل الاستاذ الدكتور / غنام محمد غنام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
شكراً على ترحيب سعادتكم ، ولطالما كنا وسنظل تلامذة مطيعين لسعادتك لما تراه فى مصلحتنا دائما.
وأتمنى أن أفيد المنتدى إن شاء الله بالقدر الذى يعنينى الله عليه ، وتحت أمر المنتدى فى الاستشارات القانونية فى مصر وفى السعودية ان شاء الله.
كما أرحب بالرد على مجال عملى الذى اعشقه كمجال جديد منذ سنتين وهو " حوكمة الشركات "
وإن شاء الله يستفيد الزملاء والزميلات فى المنتدى فى هذا الموضوع ، سيما وأننى على وشك البدء فى إعداد مؤلف عن حوكمة الشركات كتجربة عملية.
تحياتى للجميع وللدكتور الفاضل / غنام محمد غنام ، وترحيب حار للمستشار الدكتور الأخ العزيز / أحمد أبو العينين رئيس محكمة المحلة الكبرى

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

أخى الأستاذ / hamada_monir
لم أستطع الرد على ردك على الأخت السائلة صباحاً لإنشغالى فجأة واسمح لى بالآتى :
1-حضرتك محامى فى مصر أم فى السعودية؟
2-السائلة طلبت استشارة وليس رقم موبايل.
3-السائلة جنسيتها سعودية ، ولا أعرف لماذا تكتب رقم موبايلك فى مصر؟
4-اسمح لى أن تلك المسائل فيها حساسية شديدة جداً ، فهل حضرتك ملم بكافة الأنظمة السعودية وخاصة الأحوال الشخصية ؟ أم أن حضرتك لست على علم بأن الأمور مختلفة تماماً بين مصر والمملكة ، وأنا أعلم تماماً ما أقول خاصة فى مسائل النشوز والنفقات والطلاق وخلافه والخلع.
5-أضف إلى ذلك أنى بحكم عملى بمصر فترة طويلة بالمحاماه كنا نتعامل مع قضايا الطلاق بحذر شديد ويشهد الله أنى لم أقبل تلك القضايا إلا واحدة بسبب سفر الزوج للعراق وانقطاع اخباره ، أما الباقى فلا اقبله وفى الغالب نتدخل للصلح بين الزوجين بمنتهى الاخلاص ، فلا يبنى المحامى مجده على خراب البيوت.
6-كان يجب عرض المساعدة عن طريق محامى بالمملكة ، وكان أولى بى أن أكتب رقمى أو رقم أى محامى صديق هنا نثق فيه.
أخى فى النهاية تقبل تلك النصائح بصدر رحب من أخ كبير له خبرته فى العمل والمحاماه والحياة
مع تحياتى
دكتور / محمد لطفى - المحامى بالنقض والإدارية العليا
مستشار قانونى بجدة - مستشار حوكمة شركات

----------

